# The NEW Me!!!!!!!!



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

After seeing Andrea's new haircut and Gena's new haircut I thought that I needed a change! What do you think!!

Before:









This one is for Gena LOL (Before):













After:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Like I said. I love it, love it, love it! Looks great!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Like I said. I love it, love it, love it! Looks great!! :thumbsup:[/B]


Thanks Gena!! I feel so great!! It transformed my personality!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It looks great. :aktion033:


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow!!!
I love it!
:wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> It looks great. :aktion033:[/B]


Thanks! I went for the "Kellie Pickler" look! LOL


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Krystal! I love your new look!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Krystal! I love your new look!!! :aktion033:[/B]


Thanks!! I am falling in love with it too!! Its weird!! I never thought that I would ever have short hair, I didnt think I could pull it off, but I think it really fits me! At least for now!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I love it - it looks great !!

I wish I had straight hair so I could get a presicion cut like that .. like Posh spice ..


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You are just the cutest of the cute. Love the new do!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=425639
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really does fit you! I love it. I'm tired of blow drying my hair, but I feel like I look terrible with short hair.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I love it - it looks great !!
> 
> I wish I had straight hair so I could get a presicion cut like that .. like Posh spice ..[/B]


Thanks!! My mom had curly hair and she had it permanatly straightend, have you looked into doing that? She loves it!!



> You are just the cutest of the cute. Love the new do!!! :chili: :chili:[/B]


 :blush: Thanks!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=425640
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how I was! I never thought I could pull it off! But I took in a picture of Kellie Pickler and my hair dresser said "You will look adorable with this cut!" I was tired of blow drying my hair and then syling it! It would take me over and hour just to do my hair! I never had time to do it!! Today it look me (not even kidding) 5 minutes to blow dry!!! :chili:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=425644
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really does fit you! I love it. I'm tired of blow drying my hair, but I feel like I look terrible with short hair. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thats how I was! I never thought I could pull it off! But I took in a picture of Kellie Pickler and my hair dresser said "You will look adorable with this cut!" I was tired of blow drying my hair and then syling it! It would take me over and hour just to do my hair! I never had time to do it!! Today it look me (not even kidding) 5 minutes to blow dry!!! :chili:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is just so great!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

It looks awesome!!! 

I hate styling hair, so I just pull mine up every day!

But, if I could pull that off I would, it looks fantastic!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Took a little pushing from her "sis" Gena too-ha!! :HistericalSmiley: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=425644
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really does fit you! I love it. I'm tired of blow drying my hair, but I feel like I look terrible with short hair. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thats how I was! I never thought I could pull it off! But I took in a picture of Kellie Pickler and my hair dresser said "You will look adorable with this cut!" I was tired of blow drying my hair and then syling it! It would take me over and hour just to do my hair! I never had time to do it!! Today it look me (not even kidding) 5 minutes to blow dry!!! :chili:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Took a little pushing from her "sis" Gena too-ha!! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]




Yes it did!! I never would have done it if you hadnt pushed me to! I was a nervous WRECK!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

YOU LOOK FABULOUSSSSS WHOPEEEEEEE!! Good for you for having GUTZ!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> It looks awesome!!!
> 
> I hate styling hair, so I just pull mine up every day!
> 
> But, if I could pull that off I would, it looks fantastic![/B]


That is how I was!! I hated having it on my neck so I would just pull it up!! No pony tails anymore!! It doesnt even fit in a pony tail :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, I love your new haircut. I think it looks great on you.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> YOU LOOK FABULOUSSSSS WHOPEEEEEEE!! Good for you for having GUTZ!![/B]


hehe thanks! I figured, WTH Its JUST hair! It will grow back!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You look adorable! I love it!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Wow, I love your new haircut. I think it looks great on you.[/B]





> You look adorable! I love it!!![/B]



Thank you!! :blush:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Oh wow! I love the cut, it looks great on you!! :aktion033:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

You are such a pretty girl you could make bald look good if you wanted to!

It's a very cute cut! I wish I was thin like you,I'm jealous!!!


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Wow, it looks great on you. It really makes your eyes and pretty smile just shine!

Chloe & Debra


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

You look adorable  . Sarah


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Just beautiful! With your face you could have any do


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! YOU GO GIRL!!!!! It looks SOOOO good!!!! You are so pretty and I'm telling you, this is the haircut of the season!!!! Love it!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW
you look so good (either way) - it fun to take a chance on a new hair style and get such GREAT results! I bet it feels cooler.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Krystal -- it looks great -- love it!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone!! Yes, it does feel so much cooler! My hair is pretty thick so its nice to not have to carry around an extra 2lbs of hair! LOL Now I know what are babies feel like when they get a short haircut :HistericalSmiley: 
Andrea, YES! This is the haircut of the season!! It seems that a lot of people have short hair now a days! If I would have known I wouldnt look like a complete dork with short hair I would have done it years ago!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Krystal you looked pretty before now you look pretty and chic....I love the cut. The 2 times I cut my hair short I looked like the girl from flash dance!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

My hair is as long as yours was and I'd love to go with your haircut, it is sooo cute!
I'm not as cute as you though so I feel very self conscious about cutting it! LOL


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Krystal you looked pretty before now you look pretty and chic....I love the cut. The 2 times I cut my hair short I looked like the girl from flash dance![/B]


Thank you! 

:HistericalSmiley: I had no idea what Flash Dance was so I had to google it...very 80's Maggie! LOL




> My hair is as long as yours was and I'd love to go with your haircut, it is sooo cute!
> I'm not as cute as you though so I feel very self conscious about cutting it! LOL[/B]


I am sure that you would look really cute with short hair!! Have you ever had it short? You never know until you try it out!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Well I think it looks lovely.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I think it looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Cute do!! The chin length emphasizes your pretty eyes and nice smile :biggrin:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Cute cut Krystal! You look great!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Krystal, you are a very pretty young lady, and your new hair style really brings out your features, I love it :grouphug: 

When I first moved here to the US I had very long hair too, but being in a very humid area I soon decided to have it cut short, it was just too hot in the summer for me, I couldn't believe the difference it made in how much cooler I felt


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Krystal, you are a very pretty young lady, and your new hair style really brings out your features, I love it :grouphug:
> 
> When I first moved here to the US I had very long hair too, but being in a very humid area I soon decided to have it cut short, it was just too hot in the summer for me, I couldn't believe the difference it made in how much cooler I felt [/B]


I totally understand what you mean! I am visiting my parents in N. California (I live in San Diego now) and it is SO hot and humid! And it doesnt help that we are surrounded by nothing but rice fields! Its been nice having the shorter cut while I am here and I am sure it will be nice when I get back in San Diego! The weather has been weird lately!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Wow Krystal! I love it!!!! The style really suits you!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh it's gorgous! You look beautiful!!!!

I would SO love that cut...but my roundish shaped face needs layers--a cut like that emphasizes by big 'ol face. Plus my hair is wavy/curly and, according to my hairdresser, I have a "ton" of it. Straightening it is a major feat. 

I'm glad you went for it--it totally suits you!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

gorgeous before and after. But the new cut looks fun and fresh.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

fabulous change! great hair, great style. pretty woman!!

regards
schnuppe


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks ladies! I am so happy with the new cut! And the best thing about it is it takes less than 10 minutes to do it in the morning! A quick 5 minute blowdry, a little hairspray and some root lifting spray and Im good to go!! :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=425713
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">She had to google "FlashDance"! :w00t: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: It's offical...I'm old!!!! LOL BTW, you look beautiful with your new cut!!</span>


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

krystal I love the new haircut on you!!!
You look great :biggrin: it brings out your beautiful smile and eyes more!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> krystal I love the new haircut on you!!!
> You look great :biggrin: it brings out your beautiful smile and eyes more![/B]


Thank you!! Now looking at the before pics (which were taken a few days before I cut my hair) I cant believe how much better I look with shorter hair! I feel that the longer hair was just too boring on me! I am so happy that I did it!!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW!!  You do look great! I love it!! I really do need to cut my hair soon. Its too long in this heat here in Vegas.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> WOW!!  You do look great! I love it!! I really do need to cut my hair soon. Its too long in this heat here in Vegas. [/B]



Vegas! How nice!! I bet the heat is horrible though!! If you do cut it, we want pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I love it! :wub: I just recently chopped about 6 inches off my hair but I'm not posting pictures as I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I love it! :wub: I just recently chopped about 6 inches off my hair but I'm not posting pictures as I'm not sure I like it. [/B]


WOW that is alot! I bet you look adorable!!! Pics, please...pretty please....with a cherry on top :biggrin:


----------



## Dexters my man (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness! You look beautiful! You were beautiful before too though! I looooooove the haircut on you. Fits you perfect! Dexter says OHHHH LA LA :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Oh my goodness! You look beautiful! You were beautiful before too though! I looooooove the haircut on you. Fits you perfect! Dexter says OHHHH LA LA :wub:[/B]


 :blush: Thank you! :blush: Dexter has me blushing! hehe...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Love it! You look gorgeous.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> After seeing Andrea's new haircut and Gena's new haircut I thought that I needed a change! What do you think!!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


That style looks great on you! Glad you're enjoying it :thumbsup: 

Eros: oooh pwetty! *lick lick*

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: WOW, I love it. I can just see it in your smile how you are feeling :chili: . you look great :smilie_daumenpos: 
I only wish I could do something with my hair. actually I could just buy a wig and shave my head  


> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">She had to google "FlashDance"! :w00t: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: It's offical...I'm old!!!! </span>[/B]


 :smrofl: that's exactly what I wanted to say, with all the smilies and all :smrofl:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> :w00t: WOW, I love it. I can just see it in your smile how you are feeling :chili: . you look great :smilie_daumenpos:
> I only wish I could do something with my hair. actually I could just buy a wig and shave my head
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I am so much happier with my short hair! I just love it!! I told my bf that if he didnt stop being a brat about me cutting my hair (before...he didnt think I would cut it short) that I would go for the Brittany Spears look! LOL

I cant help it that I am young! LOL, It doesnt mean y'all are old!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I would go for the Brittany Spears look! LOL[/B]


 :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: 
I was just thinking what if someone goes to a hair dresser and is thinking of the old short haircut of her and ask for it and they shave her head :smrofl: this happens to our malts all the time  


> I cant help it that I am young! LOL, It doesnt mean y'all are old!![/B]


 yes it does :smrofl: great statement


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Krystal, your new hair looks amazing!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm happy that you like it so much!! It is so flattering!!! I've had my hair long for pretty much as long as I can remember. I don't think that anyone would recognize me if I cut it. I have become know for my pretty long hair. It is such a pain in FL though because of all the humidity! I really want to have it straighted with that Japanese Thermal Straightening method but it is so expensive.

Congrat on your cute new cut!!!!! :chili: :chili: You look so pleased with it !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Krystal, your new hair looks amazing!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm happy that you like it so much!! It is so flattering!!! I've had my hair long for pretty much as long as I can remember. I don't think that anyone would recognize me if I cut it. I have become know for my pretty long hair. It is such a pain in FL though because of all the humidity! I really want to have it straighted with that Japanese Thermal Straightening method but it is so expensive.
> 
> Congrat on your cute new cut!!!!! :chili: :chili: You look so pleased with it !!!! :biggrin:[/B]


No one really recognized me with my new cut! Its great to walk up to people who I went to high school with and start talking to them and it take them a while to figure out who I am! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

